# Installing Mac OSX...on a Mac :-/



## AsphyxiA (Jan 27, 2007)

'kay, i know this sounds really stupid but i need some help. so i ve tried to install a new version of Mac OS X on my friends powerbook. problem is, it wont load!  1st i reboot then i press c.  I can hear the dvd drive running but it still loads into the OS. Then i try to boot from within Mac OSX, it then asks for administrator permissions then reboots. Then it trys to boot to disk BUT it get this mac face icon and a question mark then it boots into the OS.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply. Did you get it figured out? If not, How old is the powerbook? Are you 100% positive that it reads DVDs, many of the older ones came with a cd burner only. Do you have another Mac available? I have an idea, but you need another Mac for it.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Feb 9, 2007)

i know it has a dvd burner because we burned a ton of pics to dvd.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Feb 9, 2007)

i know it has a G4 processor, a GB of RAM, and a 100GB hard drive.  Thats about as much info as i know about it.  I know it has a very large monitor, it seems like one of the higher end lappys.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 9, 2007)

Scratched, dirty, or just plain bad disk will cause that problem as well. Did you test the disk on anything else?


----------



## ktr (Feb 9, 2007)

usually you have hold down c for a while till the apple logo with a processing ring around it pops up.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Feb 9, 2007)

yeah i did hold down c, thats what i get when i do hold down c. when i don't, it just boots back into the current install, or trys at least


----------



## AsphyxiA (Feb 9, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Scratched, dirty, or just plain bad disk will cause that problem as well. Did you test the disk on anything else?



mounted it within OSX, tried to reboot from disk, no luck though


----------



## Wile E (Feb 9, 2007)

Sounds like a bad disk to me or it could be a dirty dvd drive. Could try cleaning it out with one of those laser cleaning disks, or a can of air.


----------



## ktr (Feb 9, 2007)

try holding down c right before the apple boot sound...


----------



## Wile E (Feb 9, 2007)

You could alternatively hold the option key at boot up, it will take you to the os selection screen. It should show both the hard drive and dvd as bootable. If the dvd doesn't show, then you know it's either a problem with the dvd or the dvd drive. Make sure you press it before the start up chime and continue to hold option until the os selection screen shows up.


----------

